# Tank progress.



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

Thought I would update the forum on my progress.

My 125 is now filling up slowly with new RO water.
I bought new filters and a di cartridge for my ro unit.
Water tests at 6.8 PH and 0 DKH. Looks like it is pretty close
to where I want it. I suppose a little discus buffer?
Should my DKH be at 2 for Discus and heavily planted tank?

I took some advice and switched from a bio whel set up and got 
a big canister...xp3. They said with Co2 I want to limit the surface
agitation to keep the co2 in the water.

I am waiting on the substate heater to show up...it's a new one from Red Sea
that is a supplemental heater for the root bed. I want to keep the roots warm for active growth.

I oredered a C02 system and it's on its way. I will hook it up...install the substate heater and add the eco-complete after the tank fills. Normally
I would have added substrate first then water..but it's going to take a
few days to fill the tank with 40psi pressure on the RO. ([email protected]+ psi)

So I was a little impatient. Once everything is going and up to 80-82
degrees and the water tests out I was going to add a few starter fish like
some cory's or neon's. 

What needs to happen before I plant her up?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You are setting up your tank backwards from the norm. Planting usually is done on day one. I would add your plants once you get the substrate in your tank. Don't fill your tank all the way, then try to add the substrate, plants & hard scape. It will make it more difficult to work and once all the other stuff is added less water will be needed.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

If you are going to add CO2 you will need at least 3 DKH if not a little more to prevent ph crash due to the low buffering. Only discus eggs need the soft water, juveniles and adults do fine in normal to moderately hard water. Juvenile discus will grow better in harder water because they have the minerals available to them.


----------



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks snakeice!


----------



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

Filled...cable heater in...co2 set up...
temp at 82 for discus and plants.


Getting ready to order a plant package.

Who has the best plants?


Couple pics.

Also...tank is all ro water...kh is 0. Ph 6.6
I need a buffer to get thr kh up...suggestions?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Using RO water with a pH that low means you can not add any C02 to speak of. The more C02 you add, the lower your pH goes. People use C02 in plant tanks to lower the pH. KH is the buffer.


----------



## mylittlepony (Aug 30, 2005)

Ok I got the water sorted out.

Ph at 6.9
KH 3

Introduced some Albino Cory Cats to seed the filters and get things going.
I overdid the numbers in a manly sort of way...the fish kid at Persmart asked
how many I wanted and I said...all of them. Well all of them turned out to be 20. These fish are nuts. I put in a couple Melon swords to add some green till I buy a plant package. Im working on a deal now.

Temp os 82. The controller doses the tank if the ph goes over 7. It has came on like 2 times today. I know there is no plant load yet...but I think I am 
getting just about set up.

I was wondering if the swords would show o2 bubbles like some other plants I use to have would do with halide ligthing. I have 4x96watts 6700 daylight
on the 125. Is that enough light for the high maintanance red plants?


----------

